

This Post Will Self-Destruct in Five Minutes - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/10/this_post_will.php

======
daveambrose
More: <http://mindbroker.de/wiki/SingularityUniversity>

------
amackera
Or how about... <http://www.singularitysummit.com/>

------
markbao
Did this remind anyone else of the Dharma Initiative? (Lost)

